# How long to get your first duck/goose band?



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Way back in the late 70s, the first Canada goose I ever shot just happened to have a leg band. I've shot 1 or 2 more banded geese since then but never a banded duck until today--got a banded bluewing this morning. Didn't even realize it was banded until I started to clean birds this afternoon. It looked pretty fresh so I expect the report to say it was banded this year.

If my memory is correct, that means it took me 1 year to get a banded goose and about 20 years of duck hunting (missed a few years of hunting in the 90s) to get a banded duck. How about the rest of you?


----------



## triplebeard (Jul 31, 2002)

Quack, I live in Missouri and I have three duck bands, 2 mallard and one green wing teal. It took me about 10yrs of duck hunting to get my first band. As far as goose bands go...I have about 15-20... All of the guys I hunt with have about double that because I take a lot of time off of duck hunting to rifle and archery hunt for deer. Anyway, I hunted geese for about 5yrs before I got my first goose band.

The kicker is I got my first banded DOVE this year!!! That was kind of cool but I don't know where I'll keep such a tiny little band. lol

Charlie


----------



## Qwack (May 25, 2002)

Triplebeard,

Think I remember you from the Cafe (?). I miss that site. Did you get your dove at James A. Reed? I never did make it out there. Must have been a site on opening day. Where do you get your banded geese? I shot geese at Truman, Schell, Smithville, Iatan, etc and never saw a band in 4 years.


----------



## triplebeard (Jul 31, 2002)

Qwack, I saw your name and thought you might be from the cafe and then when I looked at your profile and saw you were from ND I figured it must be a different quack. Do you ever hit any of the other websites? I hang out on: conservationcafe.com and worldwidewaterfowlers.com. I still miss the cafe but the new cafe (conservationcafe.com) isn't bad. I check in on this site all the time but it doesn't seem to get as many hits .and people don't seem to respond to me very often...probably 'casue I'm a non-res but I'm not really sure.

Anyway, I shot most of my bands around Smithville. Our group kills a lot of bands there every year. I am behind most of the other guys because waterfowl is ALL they hunt. So while I'm out bird hunting or deer hunting, they are still killing a bunch of geese. I have 15 or 20 but some of the guys have close to 40 and 50.  Anyway, do you ever make it back to MO? Seems like you were from the Chilli area if I remember correctly. I thought I met you down at the Pass once or twice. Are you going to school up there?

Oh and I almost forgot. The dove came from Reed and was banded there too.

Charlie


----------



## Gander commander (Oct 9, 2002)

I think that the second year I duck hunted I ended up getting a banded drake mallard that was about 10 years ago and havent shot one since, my friend always seem to get duck bands has about thirty, Goose bands are fairly common I get alot of those in a year especially early season. The strangest thing I shot was one of the those satelite tracking devices on the back of the bird and had double leg bands dont know what to do with the thing, called the wildlife agency and they never called back, that piece of metal cant be very cheap.


----------

